# Starship action



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow!! That's some crazy power! Nice shooting!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Great fun. Had to lower the volume bc it hits with such power. What distance is that? Good chootin' of course. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Great fun. Had to lower the volume bc it hits with such power. What distance is that? Good chootin' of course. * :thumbsup:


Thanks, this wasn't very far probably around 10 meters but I'm gonna make a longer distance video, just my GoPro doesn't do very well on recording longer distances

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video it’s awesome to see you’re still shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s well controlled power. Love that draw. Have you measured it yet?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> That's well controlled power. Love that draw. Have you measured it yet?


 76 inches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That thing is crazy! I've also been messing with an extended fork lately. They're hard to put down.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> That thing is crazy! I've also been messing with an extended fork lately. They're hard to put down.


That's exactly right I can't put this this down lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

nice thats so cool did ya use a meter stick to make them bands


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> nice thats so cool did ya use a meter stick to make them bands


Just about lol, I did have to pick up a new ruler (I use it for a straight edge)


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Boom smack-a-lacka! Nice shooting!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! Ha, ha, ha! Have fun bud.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > That's well controlled power. Love that draw. Have you measured it yet?
> ...


Dang man that's packing a punch! I'm gonna have to build one of those just to hunt with.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

From one Starship pilot to another that is a slick looking ship.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> From one Starship pilot to another that is a slick looking ship.


Wow that is awesome, I've always enjoyed seeing your work that is a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Luck over skill said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > From one Starship pilot to another that is a slick looking ship.
> ...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> From one Starship pilot to another that is a slick looking ship.


Good to hear from you bud. Your shooters were part of the inspiration for this build.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Wingshooter said:
> ...


I'm on a starship high, is there any of those out there u might have left?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry my friend the only one I have left is the G10 I shoot it almost evey day. I have a hard time shooting the hand held models anymore because of the arthritis. This one I can shoot alll day if I want. right now I am shooting double 1632 tubes and dollor store marbles. Easy to shoot but still very abusive to a pepsi can.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a total blast isn't it Luck? (and with your accuracy-Whew!) The speed, the sound of the hit, the feeling of power. You are an official member of the Starfleet academy!!! Great job Captain!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

bigdh2000 said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > From one Starship pilot to another that is a slick looking ship.
> ...


That is a nice looking Starship Dan. Looks like a lot of work went into it. It looks very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> Sorry my friend the only one I have left is the G10 I shoot it almost evey day. I have a hard time shooting the hand held models anymore because of the arthritis. This one I can shoot alll day if I want. right now I am shooting double 1632 tubes and dollor store marbles. Easy to shoot but still very abusive to a pepsi can.


No worries, sorry to hear about the arthritis but if it's comfortable to shoot that beast, keep on slinging my friend! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Flatband said:


> It's a total blast isn't it Luck? (and with your accuracy-Whew!) The speed, the sound of the hit, the feeling of power. You are an official member of the Starfleet academy!!! Great job Captain!


Just when I thought I had reached the limits of fun I got this beast now I wonder what I'll discover next lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

The sound of the hit is awesome :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Very nice lookin starship :thumbsup:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> The sound of the hit is awesome :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:
> Very nice lookin starship :thumbsup:


Thanks man it's a looker for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Wingshooter said:
> ...


Thanks bud. Keep shooting out there in Vegas.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey, is there a "starship" subforum here? I've been developing my starship design for a couple years now, and id.love to get some feedback from other "starship troopers".


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

treeman said:


> Hey, is there a "starship" subforum here? I've been developing my starship design for a couple years now, and id.love to get some feedback from other "starship troopers".


*Good idea.*


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome video! I've seen alot of starships, but this is the first time I've seen one action! Thanks for the video and awesome shooting!

Sling On brotha!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treeman said:


> Hey, is there a "starship" subforum here? I've been developing my starship design for a couple years now, and id.love to get some feedback from other "starship troopers".


Excellent idea! I think there are a lot of us on here and more would like to get in the fleet. Ths is my personal craft.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Ward this one is for you.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> Hey Ward this one is for you.


SWEET!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> Hey Ward this one is for you.


*Thanks Roger, makes my heart rate jump. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*To Dan Hood: What are the chances of implementing Treemans's great suggestion for a Starship sub forum? I know you and many others have invested a lot of time and energy in these interesting variations - seems like the time is right.*


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

What sort of projectile velocities can be achieved with starship slingshots?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Pebble Shooter said:


> What sort of projectile velocities can be achieved with starship slingshots?


I believe flatband has at least one YouTube video where he put a chrony through its paces. I'd start there.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I hope I'm not hijacking this post. Here's mine. The SS "HammerHead". The extension isn't quite as pronounced as others, but the fork width is extraordinary.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking this post. Here's mine. The SS "HammerHead". The extension isn't quite as pronounced as others, but the fork width is extraordinary.


Very cool!, wonder what took me so long to discover the awesomeness of starships

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Luck over skill said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I'm not hijacking this post. Here's mine. The SS "HammerHead". The extension isn't quite as pronounced as others, but the fork width is extraordinary.
> ...


Here is one I made back in Jan 2014. It has the angled front forks like yours it looks like the little brother to yours I really liked shooting this fork type I let somebody talk me out of it. I called this one The Black Snake


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wingshooter said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A stable alternative to the starship is a slingshot rifle - I find this particular D.I.Y video top notch on the subject:






Not bad at all.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


I suspect this is the one I have in my collection. I often wondered why the head was angled...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *To Dan Hood: What are the chances of implementing Treemans's great suggestion for a Starship sub forum? I know you and many others have invested a lot of time and energy in these interesting variations - seems like the time is right.*


The suggestion has been posed to the moderators.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

bigdh2000 said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Luck over skill said:
> ...


I am not sure if I can remember why I did that. Maybe a little stronger joint. I think mainly I thought it just looked better. I do remember I really lked shooting that style. Thanks for trying to get us a sub forum I woud really like to see what is out there in Starships.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to tell you all, but it looks like a sub-forum in not going to happen. It was considered at one time but then dropped. The only sub-forum ever create was slingbows since they shoot such a different projectile. The concern was that if you start creating a startship sub-forum, then someone could make the same argument for PFS, offset shooters, center shooters, pistol grips, etc. I had another idea instead...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119810-starships/?p=1349828


----------

